# Resection...FOM



## Teresacpc (Aug 24, 2007)

I am having a hard time finding the procedural code for Composite Resection Floor of Mouth and Mod Neck Dissection.  There is a code for both but it also includes a glossectomy which we didn't do......

I would appreciate any help.


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Oct 15, 2007)

Can you type the op note here for me to look at?  Thanks

Barbara


----------

